# Has Anyone had experience with Spy Sweeper



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Recently I got an offer from MSN for Spy Sweeper--at no cost.  I checked the web for this and it is selling for almost thirty dollars. I already have Norton 2004 and the latest version of Adaware. Do I need this, and if I decide to take advantage of this free offer what effects can I expect it to have on my computer


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

grab it with both hands,it sits in the tray and monitors all the time,most think it is the best on the market


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, Dai. I had been seriously thinking about downloading it. The only concern I really had was how it would interact with other programs on my system.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

no problem at all i must have over a dozen others on my system,i used it for a few years but when ms put theirs out,i started using it as my definishions renewal was due so i uninstalled it to run with ms's to see what it is like
at one stage i had
spysweeper
winpatrol
ms antispyware all running at the same time
and a box from each of them would pop up asking if i wished to allow the changes
you will not have any problems


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks again, Dai.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is Spyware Reviews - March 2005

http://www.adwarereport.com/mt/archives/000004.html

So go for it and get the free Spy Sweeper.

http://www.adwarereport.com/mt/archives/000006.html


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Smeegle: I've had it for years. Always good, and this year it has improved very noticeably. It's getting top reviews in the PC mags, and recently along with Sunbelt's CounterSpy get A's. Those two together are the new dynamic duo. :up:


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

It is the best going IMO. Especially since the whole when u debacle at lavasoft.


----------



## DZ007 (Oct 2, 2003)

woot.... is this that thing made by computer associates?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I just now gave Spy Sweeper a try.
Came up with one false positive.
Patrick Deal's Search Bar 1.1 was tagged as spyware.
I cheched Deal's web site and they are aware of the problem.
As far as I can tell on a search, SB 1.1 has no spyware/adware in it.
I found this app thru Fred Langa's web site recomendation and have never had any problems.

I'm leaving SB 1.1 on my computer for now, unless someone else has info on SB 1.1


Think I'll continue with the trial Spy Sweeper, at least till the time limit expires.


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Smeegle I have used Spy Sweeper and it is good :up:


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Glad to hear all the good reviews for Spy Sweeper. I downloaded it last night. It's a lot more user friendly than Adaware SE and not as obnoxious as Spybot.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Spybot obnoxious? Does it give you problems of some sort? It has never given me any grief.  There are some things it don't catch but that goes for all of them. I am working on a laptop this weekend that was so infected it was pathetic. I have thrown all of the dogs at it and it still has some issues. Oh well.


----------



## LukaBuka (Jun 17, 2005)

smeegle said:


> Recently I got an offer from MSN for Spy Sweeper--at no cost.  I checked the web for this and it is selling for almost thirty dollars. I already have Norton 2004 and the latest version of Adaware. Do I need this, and if I decide to take advantage of this free offer what effects can I expect it to have on my computer


Webroot Spy Sweeper is absolutely amazing and you don't have to pay thirty bucks for it. Go to Froogle and look for a discount. I got mine from
Deprice and I think it's pretty inexpensive.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

In three months time, I still have not had a problem with it. Glad that you got a discount, LUka.


----------

